# American Pigeon Auction owner



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Does anyone here knows the phone number of the owner of this Auction site or how can I contact them? http://www.sklauctions.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl I posted some birds on their site before and have mailed two checks already for the payment. Until now I still get e-mail notification that I owe them money. I already e-mailed them few times but did not get any reply. I tried doing some search for Kristie Brake and found some phone numbers but they are already been disconnected. Here is the name and mailing address they have on their website where I mailed the checks. Hope you guys can help me contact them so I can find out whats going on.
Kristie Brake
616 N. Alleghany
El Dorado, Kansas 67042


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Sounds like you may have been scammed!


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

His name is Buster and he is a really nice guy!! If he hasnt answered you, it suprises me and I hope he is ok. I will PM you his phone #


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

good luck, must be frustrating!


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm sure there's a legitimate reason for the misunderstanding.Buster is a good guy and Honest.I believe there was something on his auction site a while back about him having some health problems and he was relocating.The Main reason he started the auction site was to have an Honest place for people to buy and sell birds Reasonably.He was also at one time ripped off by 'ole Buck.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry, I may have spoke too soon.


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you for giving me Buster's phone number South town. I have been calling his number since you sent me Buster's number But he never answered or returned my call. All I get is answering machine every time I call his number. Is there any other way to get a hold of him or any other person running the Auction site with Buster?


----------



## salicia (May 17, 2010)

So Where Is The American Pigeon Auction?


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I bought 2 German Owls on this site...I sent a M/O to the seller...I wanted to pay by Pay pal,to save time and troubles...Sent the M/O Dec 3rd.....He never got it....I have placed an enquiry with the Post Office(cost $6.00),to find out if M/O has been cashed...If not,have to wait 60 days,before the PO will refund my $82.00.....Really pissed the seller didn`t want to use Pay Pal....Could have had my droppers already !!!......Alamo


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Alamo said:


> I bought 2 German Owls on this site...I sent a M/O to the seller...I wanted to pay by Pay pal,to save time and troubles...Sent the M/O Dec 3rd.....He never got it....I have placed an enquiry with the Post Office(cost $6.00),to find out if M/O has been cashed...If not,have to wait 60 days,before the PO will refund my $82.00.....Really pissed the seller didn`t want to use Pay Pal....Could have had my droppers already !!!......Alamo


Anyone who refuses to accept PayPal is a red flag to me!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

On Ebay under my account, I only accept PayPal as payment.


----------



## Levi's Loft (Jan 3, 2014)

I asked a fellow I know about the site and he said that there was a divorce...


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Levi's Loft said:


> I asked a fellow I know about the site and he said that there was a divorce...


That is not good news!


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

American Pigeon Auction site is up again.
Kurps


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

M Kurps said:


> American Pigeon Auction site is up again.
> Kurps


Well I can't get on, it still comes up the same,,, Error
Not that it is important to me anyway, I gave up on that site. There are other sites that are far better than American


----------



## salicia (May 17, 2010)

*american pigeon auction*

THIS SITE IS NOT UP! MY ANTI VIRUS WONT ALLOW IT , SAYS ITS UNSAFE. wish it had blocked it before it took out my desktop pc.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Just worked fine for me again. I do see a lot of fledgling on lately.
Kurps


----------



## salicia (May 17, 2010)

*american pigeon auction*

please post link to auction that you successfully got in on!


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

salicia said:


> please post link to auction that you successfully got in on!


Here is the link that didn't give me trouble.
Kurps

http://hekkenklak.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl


----------



## whitesandmore (Aug 4, 2011)

*Buster*

Buster has been in my club for over two years now, however, I have only seen him maybe three times and he has yet to fly any birds. I found him to be a really nice guy but we have not been able to get a hold of him for quite sometime now. He won't answer calls, return calls, etc. we did have the sheriff's office conduct a location and welfare check and all that could be confirmed is that he is alive. To my knowledge he has not been running his site as a scam. Just a little input from my limited knowledge on the subject.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

whitesandmore said:


> Buster has been in my club for over two years now, however, I have only seen him maybe three times and he has yet to fly any birds. I found him to be a really nice guy but we have not been able to get a hold of him for quite sometime now. He won't answer calls, return calls, etc. we did have the sheriff's office conduct a location and welfare check and all that could be confirmed is that he is alive. To my knowledge he has not been running his site as a scam. Just a little input from my limited knowledge on the subject.


Whitesandmore at the bottom of the Homepage to the left is a spot to click on and email him I guess. Try it and Good Luck if you do. 
Kurps


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

M Kurps said:


> Whitesandmore at the bottom of the Homepage to the left is a spot to click on and email him I guess. Try it and Good Luck if you do.
> Kurps


M Kurps,
You gave the link for the Hekkenklak Auction site, not the American Pigeon Auction site.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

SouthTown Racers said:


> M Kurps,
> You gave the link for the Hekkenklak Auction site, not the American Pigeon Auction site.


Southtown click on it and read what the websites name is right to the left of the big pigeon on the top.
Kurps


Added Hekkenklak may have taken the name over Southtown. I see it said formerly Hekkenklak not Slobbernockers. It is different now.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

M Kurps said:


> Southtown click on it and read what the websites name is right to the left of the big pigeon on the top.
> Kurps
> 
> 
> Added Hekkenklak may have taken the name over Southtown. I see it said formerly Hekkenklak not Slobbernockers. It is different now.


I looked closer and you are right. Hekkenklak must have bought American pigeon auctions.


----------

